# looking for old road dog...



## dharma bum (Nov 17, 2012)

goes by T.J. (train junk), rides with the wrongway riders. was supposed to hear from him a couple of weeks ago when he was coming to macon, ga. anybody know where he is or if he's ok?


----------

